# Duramax Allison Transmission in detail



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

WTH was that ???? A turbo entabulator. Now that is funny. :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

He kept a staight face the whole time.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha! I love that!

Apparently that technology has been applied in other fields as well, as shown here


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

-Ov- O|* 
Dang I thought they had something there! That price is just a wee bit out of my range.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

My head hurts


----------

